# What Happened to My "Refresh" Button?



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2006)

OK, so my computer "forced" me to upgrade to Internet Explorer 7. It's added some gizmos which I'll probably never use, and the whole thing is supposed to be better than the previous version (not that I can tell the difference).

So, after reading a blog page, I went to hit "refresh" and - no "refresh" button! I searched every icon on the page, and none of them is it!

Every time these Windows people monkey with something, something I like/need/is actually useful disappears!  

Does anyone have IE7 who can tell me how to "refresh" a page?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2006)

It's the funny button with dbl arrows to the right of the URL box. Or right like over the main window and choose Refresh. I upgraded to but it crashes because of a problem with the Yahoo toolbar; since IE didn't deign to send me to a proper link for a fix; I'm fine running FireFox.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It's the funny button with dbl arrows to the right of the URL box. Or right like over the main window and choose Refresh. I upgraded to but it crashes because of a problem with the Yahoo toolbar; since IE didn't dane to send me to a proper link for a fix; I'm fine running FireFox.



Thanks, Chris. If I'd looked a little harder, I might have seen it for myself!

What is this "firefox" I keep hearing about?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Thanks, Chris. If I'd looked a little harder, I might have seen it for myself!
> 
> What is this "firefox" I keep hearing about?


http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
Had tabs before tabs were cool; at least IE now thinks they are cool. Others can sing the praises better than I for firefox. I was just tired of the bloat and crashes and the tabs were a nice bonus for dropping IE as my main browser.


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 3, 2006)

we use firefox as well, I really like the tabs.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 3, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It's the funny button with dbl arrows to the right of the URL box. Or right like over the main window and choose Refresh. I upgraded to but it crashes because of a problem with the Yahoo tool bar; since IE didn't deign to send me to a proper link for a fix; I'm fine running FireFox.




Chris, 

That info was outstanding! I've been having problems with IE7 crashing every time I shut it down over the last several weeks. I haven't had time to research it, with term papers and finals currently underway, but after reading your post I took the Yahoo tool bar off of the system, and it's as good as new. Thanks for your inadvertent help.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 3, 2006)

Press the F5 key to refresh as a shortcut.


----------



## satz (Dec 4, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It's the funny button with dbl arrows to the right of the URL box. Or right like over the main window and choose Refresh. I upgraded to but it crashes because of a problem with the Yahoo toolbar; since IE didn't deign to send me to a proper link for a fix; I'm fine running FireFox.



I actually got a mail from yahoo about this. Apparently if you upgrade the toolbar there should be no problems. Then again I haven't even upgraded my IE yet, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Thanks, Chris. If I'd looked a little harder, I might have seen it for myself!
> 
> What is this "firefox" I keep hearing about?



Thanks for the info about Firefox.

Now, I'm noticing that, when I want to exit and shut down my laptop, there's no more "file" thingee which you click on to get the pull-down menu where "exit" is. I guess I have to go way up to the upper left hand corner where the IE logo is, and click on that, if I want to shut down.

Sheesh. Why did IE7 have to take away all my stuff? (sigh...)


----------

